# Client ausführen mit JBoss v4.2



## Bumbum564 (18. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte meinen TestClient testen jedoch bekomme ich immer diese Fehlermeldung, wenn ich den TestClient über die Konsole aufrufe.

Vllt liegt es ja auch schon daran, wie ich sie aufrufe.
Das mache ich wie folgt:
- Eingabeaufforderung
- java -jar Testclient.jar

Danach bekomme ich immer:

```
javax.naming.NoInitialContextException: Cannot instantiate class: org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory [Root exception is java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory]
        at javax.naming.spi.NamingManager.getInitialContext(Unknown Source)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.getDefaultInitCtx(Unknown Source)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.init(Unknown Source)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at ejb.client.TestClient.main(TestClient.java:26)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.naming.internal.VersionHelper12.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        ... 5 more
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: ejb/common/facade/Mitarbeiter_Facade
        at ejb.client.TestClient.mitarbeiterAnlegen(TestClient.java:58)
        at ejb.client.TestClient.main(TestClient.java:36)
```

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich falsch mache.
SessenBean EntityBean usw... habe ich schon auf dem JBoss deployed.
JBoss ist ein seperater Server im Netzwerk.
Nun möchte ich einfach den Client auf meinem Rechner ausführen und mir einfach was ausgeben aber dies geht leider nicht.

Hoffe einer von Euch kann mir helfen.
Danke


----------



## ms (18. Sep 2007)

Hast du dem Client die Datei jnpserver.jar aus dem lib-Verzeichnis zum Classpath hinzugefügt?

ms


----------



## Bumbum564 (18. Sep 2007)

Ja habe ich nun gemacht.
Kommt jedoch noch immer die gleiche Meldung.

Meine .Classpath Datei

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry kind="src" path="ejbModule"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER/org.eclipse.jdt.internal.debug.ui.launcher.StandardVMType/jre1.5.0_04"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jst.server.core.container/org.eclipse.jst.server.generic.runtimeTarget/JBoss v4.2 2"/>
	<classpathentry kind="lib" path="Z:/jboss-4.2.1.GA/jboss-4.2.1.GA/server/default/lib/jnpserver.jar"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path="build/classes"/>
</classpath>
```

Wenn ich den Client aus Eclipse exportiere muss man dann die .classpath auch mit in die .jar exportieren?
Hab es mit sowie auch ohne mal versucht geht jedoch beides nicht.


----------



## ms (18. Sep 2007)

Die Datei .classpath ist eclipse-spezifisch. Das ist ziemlich Sinnlos die irgendwo mit zu packen.
Die benötigten jars kannst du beim Aufruf von java mit dem Parameter -cp angeben.

ms


----------

